# Shallow grouper



## Pope (6 mo ago)

I’m coming to Florida from Texas to pick up an East Cape Vantage in June. I will drag it down to Homestead for a week and then go back through Steinhatchee to fish a few days. 
I would like to fish off Crystal River to try my hand at shallow water grouper fishing. Is it worth a shot in June? How far of a run is it? I’ve heard navigating the river is tough for someone who is not familiar with it. Any ramps closer to the Gulf?


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

I’m not familiar enough with the grouper to give any specifics, but there are plenty ramps to get you directly in the gulf, In the area. Fort Island beach being one. Yankeetown launches directly into the gulf as well. 
My buddy guides and owns a marina in Ozello and does grouper trips routinely, even catching them on the fly. Only advice I know to give is what he’s told me. Fish the rock piles in about 10’ of water.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

Pope said:


> I’m coming to Florida from Texas to pick up an East Cape Vantage in June. I will drag it down to Homestead for a week and then go back through Steinhatchee to fish a few days.
> I would like to fish off Crystal River to try my hand at shallow water grouper fishing. Is it worth a shot in June? How far of a run is it? I’ve heard navigating the river is tough for someone who is not familiar with it. Any ramps closer to the Gulf?


I use side scan to find rock piles and usually link up with the grouper pretty well. I know they have been firing off as of recently too from a buddy's guided trip he just did. I would also add that it is very shallow for a long time, its a decent run to get to 10 feet of water in CR.

For navigation in this area, Florida Marine Tracks is essential and even then is not full proof. There are some spots when you are about a mile out from the outside ramps where rocks piles come up a foot to six inches from water surface. Good luck and be careful!


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

My knowledge is from yankeetown south. I have found gag there to be much harder to catch on artificials in June-august, partially because of their behavior and partially because weeds interfere with retrieving artificials. A lot of guides use live bait and live chum for summer fish. The gag harvest season will be closed next June if that matters to you. 
To your specific question, it’s not hard to navigate to grouper water depths from most ramps (I would not recommend ozello, mason creek, or chassahowitzka unless you know them). It IS hard to find enough good rocks without already having numbers. Unless you have numbers or get someone to give you some, I wouldn’t think it’d be worth it, regardless of how much bait you have or your tolerance for weeds. It’s very difficult to troll to find rocks when there are weeds, and there are a lot of rocks, but a lot more bottom without them.


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

Thanks for all of the information. I do have side scan and definitely get the grass idea. Plagues me here when throwing topwater sometimes. I also thought the season was open in June. I definitely wanted to bring two fish home to eat.


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Troll Stretch 15/20's depending on depth 
Side scan is your friend. 
Good luck.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Season changes next year. I think it starts in September. Be careful with mangrove snapper which frequent that area. Federal and State regulations are different. You should also be able to catch Cobia.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Media — CRYSTAL RIVER FISHING COMPANY







www.crystalriverfishingcompany.com


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

Thanks again. No box space for cobia. I’ll be in a Vantage.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

The good thing about a Vantage or larger flats boat is it's versatility.

While you're in Homestead, run out past the barrier islands and anchor or spotlock in about 40-60' of water on the reef or launch in Key Largo
Put out some chum and get some live ballyhoo that will show up within 5-10 minutes.
Put a hoo down on 2-3 ounce knocker rig or better yet with a bank sinker attached with a quick-disconnect clip normally used for balloon fishing
Use about 15ft of fluro leader.
While you're waiting, catch the Yellowtail that are now behind the boat
You have a good chance of reeling in a mutton snapper or a grouper on that ballyhoo on the bottom. If you're over structure, lock down the drag so the grouper doesn't get in a hole


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Pope said:


> I’m coming to Florida from Texas to pick up an East Cape Vantage in June. I will drag it down to Homestead for a week and then go back through Steinhatchee to fish a few days.
> I would like to fish off Crystal River to try my hand at shallow water grouper fishing. Is it worth a shot in June? How far of a run is it? I’ve heard navigating the river is tough for someone who is not familiar with it. Any ramps closer to the Gulf?


Shallow grouper is typically better in the winter time. They move a lot further offshore once water is warmed up. May still be a few but there are a lot better options that time of year as others have said. I wouldn’t waste much time grouper fishing in June there unless in 60plus ft


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Pope said:


> Thanks again. No box space for cobia. I’ll be in a Vantage.


Vantage also. My front seat comes out so either a large light weight cooler or fish bag. I will only go if the wind is light, I can’t take the rock & roll any more.


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

Thanks again for the advice and info. I rarely take fish inshore, so getting some yellowtail and other snapper is part of the plan. 
I figured the grouper would be in relative short supply in the summer off Crystal River, but didn’t realize the season would be closed. Our snapper and grouper move inshore during the winter as well. I love to eat fresh grouper and would love to get one to hit a popper or subsurface plug. I’ve done that in other places outside of the States, but would like to try with a gag. Maybe next winter.
As far as box space for a cobia…I am not sure I would gaff and ling (cobia) and swing it into a new skiff. Screw that.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a tip for that rare event in a small skiff... catching a fish too big to fit in your cooler.. Bring with you a heavy construction debris trash bag (it will be black in color and have much heavier plastic.). Along with that bag (which you can keep on your skiff since it takes up almost no space at all..). bring a second bag of ice -and leave the bag intact.... Catch that cobia, big king, or nice grouper - drop it in the heavy bag - then place that ice bag, still intact, in the bag with the fish and they'll keep almost as well as they would in your cooler... I held a commercial hook and line ticket in the mid eighties and this was my backup when I had more fish than would fit in my fishbox...


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

My issue with the ling isn’t box space to keep. It is having a box to swing it into so it can beat itself to death. They are green until they are dead. Throwing a ling into a cockpit is inviting some destructive force to be applied to a small area. In this case, a brand new small area.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Half Shell said:


> If you're over structure, lock down the drag so the grouper doesn't get in a hole



Those bastards do that to me all the time.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Pope said:


> I’m coming to Florida from Texas to pick up an East Cape Vantage in June. I will drag it down to Homestead for a week and then go back through Steinhatchee to fish a few days.
> I would like to fish off Crystal River to try my hand at shallow water grouper fishing. Is it worth a shot in June? How far of a run is it? I’ve heard navigating the river is tough for someone who is not familiar with it. Any ramps closer to the Gulf?


You know I will help you with this, right? It’s my backyard!

June is the traditional start to the season, but next year it is closed until November. It will be a catch and release fishery but we will catch some snapper too.

Instead, let’s go to Chaz and break her in on some world famous tarpon eats!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Instead, let’s go to Chaz and break her in on some world famous tarpon eats

I’m down for this !! As long as u know where all the rock 🪨 sit


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Instead, let’s go to Chaz and break her in on some world famous tarpon eats
> 
> I’m down for this !! As long as u know where all the rock 🪨 sit


NOBODY knows where all the rocks are. The key is to know where they ARE NOT. 😜


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Renegade said:


> NOBODY knows where all the rocks are. The key is to know where they ARE NOT. 😜


Haha I hear that I have FMT which helps but that place is sketchy


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Haha I hear that I have FMT which helps but that place is sketchy


Correction: ..... but that place is SUPER sketchy.

FWIW- I was talking about the Bay, not the River


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Media — CRYSTAL RIVER FISHING COMPANY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OP…did you watch this?


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Steinhatchee will be blown out in June with scallop season underway but fishing can still be decent if the grass isn’t too bad on a week day. Usually I stop fishing around May and pick it up again around October. 

Inshore grouper around homosassa is a blast. You’re better off with a speargun that time of year though. And like others said with the season dates changing.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

2023 Grouper season is Sept 1st to November 10th which is <50% than 2022


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

Renegade said:


> You know I will help you with this, right? It’s my backyard!
> 
> June is the traditional start to the season, but next year it is closed until November. It will be a catch and release fishery but we will catch some snapper too.
> 
> Instead, let’s go to Chaz and break her in on some world famous tarpon eats!


I’m pretty open to what’s available. Just have to make the window. Thanks a lot for the offer!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I intend on seeing it through.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

If you stop at Steinhatchee, send me a message. I fish offshore in Steinhatchee and can run out with you (we can take both boats). So in Steinhatchee, grouper are best in 30+ ft. of water. That is 25-30+ miles offshore. I saw the TV shows about shallow water grouper in Crystal River. It was Mike Anderson. Don't know. Trolling stretch lures is a great approach like was suggested. I do that. Stretch 30s.


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

Monty said:


> If you stop at Steinhatchee, send me a message. I fish offshore in Steinhatchee and can run out with you (we can take both boats). So in Steinhatchee, grouper are best in 30+ ft. of water. That is 25-30+ miles offshore. I saw the TV shows about shallow water grouper in Crystal River. It was Mike Anderson. Don't know. Trolling stretch lures is a great approach like was suggested. I do that. Stretch 30s.


I’m going to fish with an old friend there, but if I am there an extra day, I will take you up on the offer.
Thanks!


----------

